# earthquake!



## Josh (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone in so Cal feel this one?! I'm about 5 miles from the epicenter. Apparently it was a 5.4 and it happened over an hour ago. power is still out here in Brea. Cell phones just started working.


----------



## TortGirl (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in Corona, 20 miles or so from the epicenter, visiting my parents. Happened to be in the shower when it hit. We had no damage. My friend felt it in Oceanside. Apparently there have been 27 aftershocks with the largest being 3.6.


----------



## sushisurf13 (Jul 29, 2008)

Im in Huntington Beach, about 35 miles from the epicenter. Boy was that strong! I work in a car repair shop and Its pretty scary seeing expensive cars rattling up on the car hoist. Stuff falling off of my window sill. Scary, but oh so California. Gotta love it.


----------



## redkim (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in Santa Clarita and the building I work in swayed pretty good for about 10 seconds. 

Just some basic fun since there's no damage or injuries.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Fine here in the Inland Empire about 37 miles from epicenter. No damage just alot of rocking and rolling, seemed like it went on for a long,long time. My torts were still burried this AM and unusual thing for them. The new DT had dug in pretty deep and even the boys dug in last night. I wonder if they knew


----------



## ZippyButter (Jul 29, 2008)

It's OK here in Gardena, I just finished a funeral service at my church, walked to my office with my children, and all of a sudden, we felt like we're in a rolling motion. Cell phones were off service for awhlile. However, do you think the animals sense this before any of us? My boxies did not come back to their regular spots for the night, all of them went to a total new spots in my backyard !!!

Minh


----------



## swedeheart (Jul 31, 2008)

I was in Chino Hills at the time of the earthquake, so basically I was on the epicenter!!
It was really scary during it, just because you have no idea how long it was gonna last. But not to much damage, some things fell down in the apartment, but nothing really broke!
The aftershocks kind of creeped me out more, I felt 7 of them, so eveytime they came I was scared it was another earthquake! haha im such a whimp...


----------



## Josh (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad to hear everyone ended up okay. Stay safe, and remember to keep a radio, water filter and flashlights in good working order.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 1, 2008)

redkim said:


> I am in Santa Clarita and the building I work in swayed pretty good for about 10 seconds.
> 
> Just some basic fun since there's no damage or injuries.



where in santa clarita? we are neighbors!!! my mom lives off seco cyn rd and bouquet, and i live with some roomates off san fernando rd and 13th street.


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 1, 2008)

josh said:


> I'm glad to hear everyone ended up okay. Stay safe, and remember to keep a radio, water filter and flashlights in good working order.



also one thing i learned in 1994, is that if you have a pool, you can use that water for your toliet if the water mains break. my house was without water for 3 weeks. so we had to use our pool water in the toliet to make it flush. just one of those things you might not think of right away.


----------



## redkim (Aug 1, 2008)

Actually I live in Castaic, up near Templin Highway, have about 5 acres up there.

I work in the industrial center, off Ave Scott. That's where I was when the rockin' and rollin' hit.

Hey neighbor!! (wave)


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad everyone is ok. No earthquakes here in NJ just a stray hurricane here or there. I think I will stick with the hurricanes!!!


----------

